# Who here has Snowboard Addiction (Tamedog)



## uh oh a virus 2 (Sep 1, 2011)

They just dropped a video for paid subscribers on how to do tamedogs... that is the ONE trick that I really wanted to learn this year. Who here has S.A and watched that video? Haha I really want to learn it. Any tips?


----------



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

Do a cartwheel off a steep roller without using your hands, and tuck your knees in when you're upside down. It's a pretty easy trick and it's hard to get hurt doing it unless you are retarded or on ice/hard snow and land wrong.


----------



## uh oh a virus 2 (Sep 1, 2011)

gprider_capita said:


> Do a cartwheel off a steep roller without using your hands, and tuck your knees in when you're upside down. It's a pretty easy trick and it's hard to get hurt doing it unless you are retarded or on ice/hard snow and land wrong.


I know the basics, I just need help popping off my nose. I always seem to get a mixture of bail/not enough power. Any tips to get a better pop?


----------



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

uh oh a virus 2 said:


> I know the basics, I just need help popping off my nose. I always seem to get a mixture of bail/not enough power. Any tips to get a better pop?


try popping off with almost all your power on the front foot when throwing yourself forward


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

I just got that vid sent to my email and I've been looking at vids on youtube..none are good. I must learn


----------



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

AlexS said:


> I just got that vid sent to my email and I've been looking at vids on youtube..none are good. I must learn


practice doing cartwheels on steep rollers if you're afraid of throwing it right away, otherwise it just takes some confidence and fine tuning and you will have a perfect frontflip/tamedog if you just try throwing it.


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh lawd in that case I shall try

inb4concussion#2


----------



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

AlexS said:


> Oh lawd in that case I shall try
> 
> inb4concussion#2


wear a helmet for any inverted tricks though in case of anything going wrong.


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

gprider_capita said:


> wear a helmet for any inverted tricks though in case of anything going wrong.



Oh always do!


----------

